# Stainless Socketed P Trap



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Looking for an 8" 316SS P-trap socketed for a brewery job!

My regular supplier doesn't make em this big! I could get it fabricated but it wouldn't be compliant! Are there any brands out there in the US market anyone know of?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Why would a fabbed one be non compliant?


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Adamche said:


> Why would a fabbed one be non compliant?


Should the joint fail I don't want to be the one holding the smoking gun! A reputable branded fitting typically has some international standards approval. This will help cover my butt! If the system gets duplicated sometime down the line I know what brand to use and where to get it from?


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

!

It's a P-trap. Really big, but it is not: EXCITING! or really EXCITING!

don't mean to bust your a$$ i just have a thing about exclamation marks.

can't help you with your problem either. sorry.

Actually....

couldn't you have it fabricated then OK'd by the man(person) in charge? (engineer, architect, GC etc.) done in writing it shouldn't be a problem. 

Failing that if you are looking for an 8" SS trap it is probably spec'd by someone. ask them where to get it. they might know.

Last thought. does this brewery make any beer that we might know about?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

As long as the fabrication technique is to NZ standard, then there is no recourse to you.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.stainlessdrains.com/p-traps.html


----------

